# Diamondback Venom Longbow



## chadeugene (May 20, 2013)

I've found a great deal on a 62" 44@28 Diamondback Venom longbow but I have never heard of them until today.  It's cut past center which I'd never even heard of on a longbow.  Does anybody have any experience with them?


----------



## Skunkhound (May 20, 2013)

I've been on their website, and they sure are some pretty bows, but I don't know anyone who shoots one. More and more bowyers are going with a center cut shelf on longbows since it makes arrow tuning a lot easier, and in my opinion a more point and shoot advantage over the traditional longbow. But it's all about what you like. 
 If you want a nice, affordable custom longbow, you don't have to go outside of Georgia. We've got some great bowyers right here with different price points, and design options. Come on out to some shoots and get your hands on a Flatwoods, Gene Sanders, or a Big Jim, just to name a few.


----------



## Dennis (May 20, 2013)

Skunkhound said:


> I've been on their website, and they sure are some pretty bows, but I don't know anyone who shoots one. More and more bowyers are going with a center cut shelf on longbows since it makes arrow tuning a lot easier, and in my opinion a more point and shoot advantage over the traditional longbow. But it's all about what you like.
> If you want a nice, affordable custom longbow, you don't have to go outside of Georgia. We've got some great bowyers right here with different price points, and design options. Come on out to some shoots and get your hands on a Flatwoods, Gene Sanders, or a Big Jim, just to name a few.


I agree


----------



## chadeugene (May 20, 2013)

I'll definitely try and buy local next time I'm trying to buy a custom bow.  I wasn't really looking for a bow, this one has just kind of fallen in my lap.  It's still in the packaging and costs less than half of what it sells for normally.


----------



## nonamesleft47 (May 21, 2013)

I bought a Rat'ler takedown longbow from the auction site, it's a little too heavy for me and I've been looking to trade it for something lighter but since it shoots so good I'm going to work up to it rather than get rid of it.  Excellent workmanship and it's a great shooting bow.  The riser fits my hand well and it is much faster than any of my recurves.  That is something I've struggled with since my point of aim takes some adjustment.


----------



## rmitch1234 (May 22, 2013)

hey i got a 60"@50# and it looks and shoots great,really nice wood and glass.


----------

